# Musclewood



## triw51 (Nov 30, 2013)

I came across an ad for Musclewood and was interested if anyone is familiar with this wood?  How does it turn, does it crack a lot when drying, what does it look like when finished.  
I did a search and found it is a hard wood like iron wood and grows mostly in the north, but could not find pictures of objects made with the wood or what it looks like finished.  
Anyone out there worked with this that can help me out 
Thanks


----------



## SSGMEADER (Nov 30, 2013)

Musclewood is really just another name for Ironwood or American Hornbeam, it doesn't get very big, so Im not sure how big the stock you can get from it.


----------

